# Quick question about feeding betta fry.



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I know I already made a thread asking about what to feed betta fry, but I have a quick question. I did ask it on my other thread, but I didn't really get a solid answer. My question is:

Can I use river water to feed the betta fry? Is it possible that the micro-organisms in the river water will suffice?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your going to need to use an infusoria culture (using the river water) to grow more micro organisms to feed the fry.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright, what about rain water?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Alright, what about rain water?


Rain won't work because the micro organisms live on plants. That's why I use 50% plant water and 50% treated tap water.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay. Now how long can i feed the fry the infusoria? Is there a stage in their development that they wont be able to eat it? Or can I just keep feeding it to them until they can eat population food?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Okay. Now how long can i feed the fry the infusoria? Is there a stage in their development that they wont be able to eat it? Or can I just keep feeding it to them until they can eat population food?


Infusoria can be fed for the first week. After that BBS are good. Once the fry are 4 weeks old you can crush up FDB and continue feed BBS. Remember that you shouldn't change foods suddenly, always mix them together for a few days.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Alrighty then. Now I just need to find a place to get BBS from ><


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Alrighty then. Now I just need to find a place to get BBS from ><


I recently switched to the San Francisco Bay Shrimpery Kit, you get the shrimpery and three packets of eggs. You can get more eggs at your LFS.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

What's LFS and FDB?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LFS: Local Fish Store

FDB: Freeze Dried Bloodworms


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah, I got the FDB already. Horizon loves them that little pig, lol. Amir is kinda skeptical of them right now, he prefers his pellets, lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Ah, I got the FDB already. Horizon loves them that little pig, lol. Amir is kinda skeptical of them right now, he prefers his pellets, lol.


Ha! Bettas are aquatic pigs!!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Now with that kit, does that supply you with enough BBS for the fry? Or would I need to get more?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Now with that kit, does that supply you with enough BBS for the fry? Or would I need to get more?


Not really. You'll need to get more, you can get a small vial for about $6 (though it's small there's a A LOT of eggs).


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

well if I were to get more of the same packets that the kit comes with, how many more would I need?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> well if I were to get more of the same packets that the kit comes with, how many more would I need?


I'm not sure since I haven't used the packets mine came with yet.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.petguys.com/-000945650310.html

this is the vile that i'm looking at. How many would i need of these for the fry?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One is good enough since you don't need to much for the fry. That's the same vial I use and the eggs are a very fine powder. If I have more than one spawn at a time I just add more every day to the hatchery.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright then. How much should i put in the hatchery at once, and how many BBS should i put in the tank at one time?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Alright then. How much should i put in the hatchery at once, and how many BBS should i put in the tank at one time?


You don't want to hatch to many shrimp at once so what I do is wet my index finger and then put my finger over the opening (tightly, you don't want eggs spilling everywhere)and then tip the vial upside down for a second and then carefully flip it back. Then I take the eggs on my finger and dip it in the black box filled with water, clap the lid back on and then put the collecter bottle on.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

How many BBS do I put in the tank though?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> How many BBS do I put in the tank though?


That's the problem. You CAN'T count BBS eggs. I read somewhere you should put "1/4 of a small teaspoon" (as I remember what it said) in.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

So should I get like a medicine dropper and suck some up, then just squeeze that into the tank for a serving?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> So should I get like a medicine dropper and suck some up, then just squeeze that into the tank for a serving?


Oh. I thought you were talking about how many eggs to hatch 

With my old hatchery I used a turkey baster to extract shrimp and put them in the tank. With the new hatchery I do the same thing with the collecter bottle.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright then.


----------

